
Xerox scanners/photocopiers randomly alter numbers in scanned documents - 15thandwhatever
http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-workcentres_are_switching_written_numbers_when_scanning
======
grzm
From 2013-08-02

~~~
ChristianGeek
OP, please add the year to your title.

